# NAP Quicktune 750 or NAP Flipper with Plunger?



## lefteye (Oct 24, 2005)

Which of these two is the better rest? And, more important, why?


----------



## ceebee (Dec 3, 2002)

Gary I like the 750. Only because I am a tinker and I like to change things. However I am presently shooting with a flipper rest. I keep changing my arrows from acc's to 2112's and sizes in between. I just cant find a size that will hit the middle every time.
Charlie


----------



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

Nap flipper rest .....simple ,consistant,and reliable for hunting.I have been using them since they were first introduced. I do trim down the wire so it barely sticks out past the arrow(xx78 2117).Also I wrap a piece of thin fleece mole skin around the plastic sleeve( same stuff they sell to pad the riser) and I do use the included fleece pads for the flipper head.The fleece does not affect the arrow flight at all.This makes for a very quiet draw on those cold quiet mornings when you have deer right below you!


----------



## harleysboss (Feb 5, 2006)

*750 with plunger*

Or you could try the QT750 and take the side pressure plate off and use a plunger. Killer vane clearence and a very solid combo. Either rest is a good choice.


----------



## Carroll in MO (Sep 15, 2002)

I used the 750 a few years ago and was getting good results--upper 290s to 300 with mid 40x on the 5 spot target. I don't know why I changed. I may go back!
Carroll


----------



## NDTerminator (Nov 6, 2006)

lefteye said:


> Which of these two is the better rest? And, more important, why?



Both are very good rests so it depends on your needs. IMO it's tough to beat the simplictity and durability of the Centerest. I prefer a flipper style rest over the double launcher arm of the 750 for hunting, as the arrow can get pushed down between the arms. Mr. Murphy purely loves that sort of thing...


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

If you want the best tuneability go for a flipper rest and button when you have fitted them do a bareshaft tune followed by a walkback using the Nuts&bolt method. The bear shaft will set the poundage of the bow to the spine of the arrow and the walk down will allow you to set the center shot.


----------

